# Rinnai R94LSi



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is one I did, have at it :laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks like we had similar days, GP.  AT least you had some room to work in!

Is there something covering the CSST or is that how it comes? We only get Tracpipe here. Nice yellow. Bright and sunny.

Nice job.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

That pipe is called CounterStrike Pipe, check it out


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Expansion tank on a tankless :blink:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Protech said:


> Expansion tank on a tankless :blink:


The home inspector asked for one, I informed them its not needed but I do what im told.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Now the tankless has a tank.  What a moron inspector. Was your electrical chord to short?  Nice looking install man. 

BTW, i love Counterstrike Pipe. I use it on 90% of gas lines I install.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Finish up pic, 










Polybute with sharkbites to new copper










3"


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

Good job plum, clean install:thumbsup: never thought to put the union directly on the unit.

I know you prolly didnt do the laundry, but with the trap that low it'll never pass inspection here.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Bonafide said:


> Good job plum, clean install:thumbsup:
> 
> I know you prolly didnt do the laundry, but with the trap that low it'll never pass inspection here.


your right, i didnt do it, the house was built in 1991. The trap would still pass inspection here, no one cares how high it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice and clean, GP.
I like the closed cell insulation on the water pipes.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's technically against code here but I see them all the time on new homes. No more than 24" from trap weir to the box drain allowed.



GREENPLUM said:


> your right, i didnt do it, the house was built in 1991. The trap would still pass inspection here, no one cares how high it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> It's technically against code here but I see them all the time on new homes. No more than 24" from trap weir to the box drain allowed.



I must be missing something, correct me please if I am wrong but
Are we on the same page here? No more than 48 inch drop to trap on washer box here in Tally. But no less than 24 inches


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

btw Greenplum, the dohickie is to clode to the thingamabob.
Lookgs good to me


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> I must be missing something, correct me please if I am wrong but
> Are we on the same page here? No more than 48 inch drop to trap on washer box here in Tally. But no less than 24 inches


Yeah, wth? No *more* than 24"???
I guess gravity is stronger the closer to the equator you are. :jester:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

My bad, you are right about that. Don't know what I was thinking.

:balloon:


24".....42" inches. Hey I got the numbers right, just the wrong order :laughing:



Miguel said:


> Yeah, wth? No *more* than 24"???
> I guess gravity is stronger the closer to the equator you are. :jester:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

We will blame it on Rockstar. :laughing:


----------



## plumr (Jan 16, 2010)

here in calif. upc or i should say cpc, w. m. riser at least 18" no more than 30"


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> We will blame it on Rockstar. :laughing:



Dude, i was no where near this convo. And it's still my fault?:blink:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> I must be missing something, correct me please if I am wrong but
> Are we on the same page here? No more than 48 inch drop to trap on washer box here in Tally. But no less than 24 inches


I believe it's 18 to 36 now. or 18 to 42.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

*802.4 Standpipes.* Standpipes shall be individually trapped. Standpipes shall extend a minimum of 18 inches (457 mm) and a maximum of 42 inches (1066 mm) above the trap weir. Access shall be provided to all standpipes and drains for rodding.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Dude, i was no where near this convo. And it's still my fault?:blink:


Yeah, you're the whipping boy du jour. We took a vote in your absense.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> *802.4 Standpipes.* Standpipes shall be individually trapped. Standpipes shall extend a minimum of 18 inches (457 mm) and a maximum of 42 inches (1066 mm) above the trap weir. Access shall be provided to all standpipes and drains for rodding.


I looked it up too and it says 42 but hey, whats 6 inches when you have 36? :laughing:
Actually I think 42 is a misprint.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> The home inspector asked for one, I informed them its not needed but I do what im told.


I have two opinions on the matter of home inspectors telling me to do stuff that's not needed.

1. The homeowner usually wants the inspector to be happy so they spend the money$$$ to they'll have the work done even if I say it's not needed.

2.I don't like people telling me to do stuff that not required or serves no function. Especially if they say it with authority and they don't have a clue.

I had that happen once where I was told that my water heater didn't meet code because it wasn't on a stand and that I'd have to put it on a stand.

#1. It was in the pantry of a kitchen.
#2. It was FVIR.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

:boxing:


----------



## Fabian (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, it's also required to have expansion tanks in New Mexico too. That drip leg wouldn't fly here though. We have to have the flex going into the top of the tee directly. Every inspector has their preferences I guess.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Both T&P drains appear to be going up. That gets a red tag here.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Both T&P drains appear to be going up. That gets a red tag here.


 
its not a problem here, we put stops on them so you can drain them if need be


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Bonafide said:


> Good job plum, clean install:thumbsup: never thought to put the union directly on the unit.
> 
> I know you prolly didnt do the laundry, but with the trap that low it'll never pass inspection here.


Hard to tell, almost looks crown vented from the pic. Does that code apply where you are?


----------

